# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Ursprung der Thaischrift

## Erwin

Ich weiß nicht, ob Ihr Euch schon mal Gedanken gemacht habt, woher es eigentlich kommt, dass die Thaischrift so merkwürdig ist. Während man beim Sprechen z.B. ga, ge, gi, gii, gau …. sagt, wobei die Reihgenfolge Konsonant + Vokal gegeben ist, ist das beim Schreiben anders, mal stehen die Vokale nach, mal vor, mal über, mal unter dem Konsonanten. 
Nun, die Thaischrift stammt von der uralten Brahmi-Schrift ab, die genau diese Eigenschaften auch hat. Wie Ihr in den beiden Zeilen am Ende sehen könnt!
Das kurze „i“ ist oben am Konsonanten angebracht, das lange „ii“ ebenso, hat aber 2 Striche. Alles wie im Thai
Das „u ist in der Brahmischrift unten am Konsonanten angebracht, das lange „uu“ ebenso, aber mit 2 Strichen.
Das „e“ ist durch einen Strich auf der linken Seite gekennzeichnet, im Thai steht das „e“ links vom Konsonanten.
Das lange „a“ ist im Brahmi durch einen Strich rechts charakterisiert, entsprechend steht im Thai der Vokal „aa“ hinter dem Konsonanten (in beiden Schriften ist das kurze „a“ inhärent im Konsonanten).
Im Thai besteht der Diphthong „au“ aus zwei Elementen, eins links, eins rechts von Konsonanten. Als entsprechende Konstruktion finden wir im Brahmi „e“ vor und „aa“ rechts.
Die beiden unten angehängten Zeilen lauten
(oben) g(a): gaa, gi, gii, ge, gu, guu, gau
(unten) l(a):  laa, li, lii, le, lu luu, lau
Entsprechend im Thai:
ก:  กา, กิ, กี, เก, กุ, กู, เกา
ล: ลา, ลิ, ลี, เล, ลุ, ลู, เลา
Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

ศาสตราจารย์ Erwin, herzlichen Dank für diese Einweisung in die Thai-Schrift. Ich finde das sehr interessant und es erleichtert die Schrift zu verstehen.
Vielleicht hast Du noch mehr darüber zu berichten?

----------


## Erwin

Natürlich könnte ich noch eine Menge Beiträge zur Thaisprache bringen, aber ich fürchte immer, das wird zu speziell. Ich möchte auch nicht als einer erscheinen, der andere Menschen belehren will. Ich bin nur ein Amateur (kein ศาสตราจารย์ !) mit verschiedenen Interessen, Thaisprache, insbesondere Etymologie der Thaisprache, ist ein kleines Hobby von mir. 
Erwin

----------


## Enrico

Mach bitte weiter Erwin. Auch wenn es nur Leser gibt, sind deine Themen sehr interessant.

----------


## wein4tler

Erwin, ich muss Enrico recht geben. Mach hier weiter, es wäre sehr interessant - zumindest für mich. Ich will immer was dazu lernen.

----------

